# Solved: Outlook 2007 Contacts Auto Add Area code issue



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, I have some Mexico users complaining when they add cell phone number of (818)***-**** and import the contact to the cell phone, the contact will end up with mexico area code 52, so the number will turn to (52)818-***-****. 
in the outlook 2003, u have the option to make it custom, but I couldn't find it in Outlook 2007. any one know how to disable the auto fill in option? or is there another alternative way.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi there,

It is adding the _country code_. If they have a US-based cell phone (I'm assuming, you've eluded, but not stated), tell them to preceed the number with the United States country code, which is 1... here are some examples...

With Country Code:
1(888)123-4567
1(800)987-6543

Without Country Code:
(888)123-4567
(800)987-6543

When left open, Outlook assumes it is with the country which the Regional Settings are set. If that is Mexico, you'll get that Country Code.

HTH


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

is there a way to turn off the country code? user is trying to call someone in Monterrey, mexico.
the numbers here are actually (82)XXXX-XXXX. 

quick example: you type into the phone number field, and fill the bottom out.
coutnry/region-Mexico
city/area code-81
local number-XXXX-XXXX
extention

After u enter the number, it will come out +52 (81) XXXX-XXXX
is there anyway we can take out the +52?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Yeah, not sure why you'd want to do that.. after you type in the information (i.e. select the country, add the area code, add the phone number and click ok - if you're using the dialog box), just hit your arrow keys over to the "+52 " and delete it before you save. Although you should note, if you have any auto dialers it will assume the number is the current country region of the regional settings on that computer, so if US-based, it will assume it is a US number.


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

oh, okay, that worked, that was a dum question. lol. thanks for ur help.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

No such thing as a dumb question. Just simple answers. 

You're welcome.

Don't forget you can mark your thread as Solved by going to Thread Tools | Mark Solved | Perform Action.


----------

